# Had an evil idea



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I was gassing up at a remote truck stop when woman pulled up in a remote spot and park. 3 or 4 minutes later a man pulled up in a truck and she got in and they drove off. I thought about putting a note on her windshield saying " I know you're cheating. Pack your **** and get out". Now I know it could be innocent enough, but it looked unseemly to me.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

They could commuting together while going to work, or to somewhere else. This would prevent driving two cars and to save on gas.

I have done this many times.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

When my brother and I go out to lunch or dinner, we meet in a parking lot (like target) and he drives, that way we can talk while driving. 

I also often meet my stepson half way between where we live and then one of us drives to where ever we are going. 

The woman might not even be married.

To assume that the woman is cheating is way out of line.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

when she got in did they kiss ?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Thound said:


> I was gassing up at a *remote truck stop* when woman pulled up in a remote spot and park. 3 or 4 minutes later a man pulled up in a truck and she got in and they drove off. I thought about putting a note on her windshield saying " I know you're cheating. Pack your **** and get out". Now I know it could be innocent enough, but it looked unseemly to me.


Nothing innocent about that....do it.
May be a hooker tho.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> When my brother and I go out to lunch or dinner, we meet in a parking lot (like target) and he drives, that way we can talk while driving.
> 
> I also often meet my stepson half way between where we live and then one of us drives to where ever we are going.
> 
> ...


Well, if you live in West Virginia, most likely the above is cheating ...


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Well, if you live in West Virginia, most likely the above is cheating ...


LOL!


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Not an evil idea at all, although as stated by others you would need more evidence.

It's more like you are reporting someone for embezzlement. 

I would have no problem given adequate evidence spilling the beans on cheaters.

The closest I came to doing that was one time I saw a "fitness trainer" with some dolled up lady who was obvious involved with, I gave her a knowing look and she kinda collapsed as her face contorted, perhaps she recognized her secret was known by anyone who saw her interactions.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

TAMAT said:


> Not an evil idea at all, although as stated by others you would need more evidence.


Evidence? That someone you don't even know is doing something you don't agree with? Who made OP judge, jury and executioner. Mind your own freaking business OP.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> Evidence? That someone you don't even know is doing something you don't agree with? Who made OP judge, jury and executioner. Mind your own freaking business OP.


Agreed, Their are plenty of mind reading, judge, jury and executioner, liberal types around here, we don't need more. Wait....It could be a hate crime of some sort tho.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

"Not an evil idea at all, although as stated by others you would need more evidence.
It's more like you are reporting someone for embezzlement. 
I would have no problem given adequate evidence spilling the beans on cheaters."
I bet I know what your favorite forum os lolol


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> TAMAT said:
> 
> 
> > Not an evil idea at all, although as stated by others you would need more evidence.
> ...


I'm thinking he drives a.....Harley


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> I'm thinking he drives a.....Harley


Is that bad? I mean, aside from the loud exhaust that they claim is necessary for safety.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking he drives a.....Harley
> ...


The bike is fine....


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> Evidence? That someone you don't even know is doing something you don't agree with? Who made OP judge, jury and executioner. Mind your own freaking business OP.


If you will read my post again you will see I did mind my own buisness.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Thound said:


> I was gassing up at a remote truck stop when woman pulled up in a remote spot and park. 3 or 4 minutes later a man pulled up in a truck and she got in and they drove off. I thought about putting a note on her windshield saying " I know you're cheating. Pack your **** and get out". Now I know it could be innocent enough, but it looked unseemly to me.


I've done similar things many times and I've never cheated or contemplated cheating. When I'm making a relatively long drive with someone that doesn't live very close to me, we often agree to meet up somewhere near where our paths converge, combine cars, and move on together.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

NobodySpecial said:


> Evidence? That someone you don't even know is doing something you don't agree with? Who made OP judge, jury and executioner. Mind your own freaking business OP.


I wouldn't mind getting some freaky business. 

This post does bring up the question, is illicit sex (adultery, fornicacion, infidelity) the kind of thing than damages all of society? or is it a true victimless crime?


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Long ago I had a 2 hour drive to and from work. Most of it on the Interstates. I installed a CB radio in my car. 

You would not believe the conversations between men and hookers who made plans to meet at truck stops. They even discussed what price for what sexual acts and what vehicles to look for.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> I wouldn't mind getting some freaky business.
> 
> This post does bring up the question, is illicit sex (adultery, fornicacion, infidelity) the kind of thing than damages all of society? or is it a true victimless crime?


Ew. Fornication? Really?

This is a weird question. As if damaging all society and victim-less are the only 2 options.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> Mr. Nail said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't mind getting some freaky business.
> ...


This whole societal harm thing is just a few people's excuse to meddle in others' lives when it comes to adultery.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I enjoyed writing a long answer to that, but upon reflection I've narrowed it down to one short question.

Does pornography harm a statistically significant portion of society?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> I enjoyed writing a long answer to that, but upon reflection I've narrowed it down to one short question.
> 
> Does pornography harm a statistically significant portion of society?


One would have to find a way to determine definitive causation of harm being the porn. Not likely.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Rof lol


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr. Nail said:


> I enjoyed writing a long answer to that, but upon reflection I've narrowed it down to one short question.
> 
> Does pornography harm a statistically significant portion of society?


I have no idea.

I do know it isn't my job to investigate whether the guy at the Gas n Sip is using porn.

Just like strangers' cheating isn't your business 😉


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

EllisRedding said:


> Well, if you live in West Virginia, most likely the above is cheating ...


Smart ass! :x


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Thound said:


> I was gassing up at a remote truck stop when woman pulled up in a remote spot and park. 3 or 4 minutes later a man pulled up in a truck and she got in and they drove off. I thought about putting a note on her windshield saying " I know you're cheating. Pack your **** and get out". Now I know it could be innocent enough, but it looked unseemly to me.


The fact that it was such a remote location seems odd, unless they live out in the boonies and it was the most convenient place to meet. I did think your idea was funny though. Maybe just a note that says "I know what you did today." Though if she's innocent, it might scare her. Probably best kept in your imagination, but still a funny thought.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

TDSC60 said:


> Long ago I had a 2 hour drive to and from work. Most of it on the Interstates. I installed a CB radio in my car.
> 
> You would not believe the conversations between men and hookers who made plans to meet at truck stops. They even discussed what price for what sexual acts and what vehicles to look for.


Alexia ...order CB radio!

I need to start a you tube channel called "Truck Stop Hook-up"


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

TDSC60 said:


> Long ago I had a 2 hour drive to and from work. Most of it on the Interstates. I installed a CB radio in my car.
> 
> You would not believe the conversations between men and hookers who made plans to meet at truck stops. They even discussed what price for what sexual acts and what vehicles to look for.


As a young - an naive - woman I was driving cross country once. My car had been acting up. It was extremely hot and I didn't have AC and I was in a sun dress driving with one foot out the window (it seemed comfortable at the time).

Some trucker honked his horn at me. Since my car had been acting up I assumed there was something wrong, like smoke coming out the back, and he wanted to get my attention. So I pulled over into a rest stop and he did too. I walked up to his truck and he was all glassy eyed and leering at me.

Meanwhile another truck pulled up and the driver got out and started walking toward us. I had a short conversation with the original trucker about "why did you honk? Is something wrong?" and he was saying "Climb up in the cab and party with me." 

I left and as soon as I did the other trucker walking towards us turned around and went back to his truck. Luckily my car started back up... I always thought the other trucker knew this guy was a creep and wanted to protect me. After reading your post I'm thinking something very different was going on. What an idiot. I'm probably extremely lucky nothing really bad has ever happened to me.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad you got out of there unscathed. There are a lot of evil people out there.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Thound said:


> *I was gassing up at a remote truck stop when woman pulled up in a remote spot and park. 3 or 4 minutes later a man pulled up in a truck and she got in and they drove off. I thought about putting a note on her windshield saying " I know you're cheating. Pack your **** and get out". Now I know it could be innocent enough, but it looked unseemly to me.*


*Without concrete proof, you don't really know what's going on there!

Back off and leave it alone! *


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Thound said:


> I was gassing up at a remote truck stop when woman pulled up in a remote spot and park. 3 or 4 minutes later a man pulled up in a truck and she got in and they drove off. I thought about putting a note on her windshield saying " I know you're cheating. Pack your **** and get out". Now I know it could be innocent enough, but it looked unseemly to me.


Pics or it never happened!
I do like that they would not know which one the note is to or which BS it's from.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Without concrete proof, you don't really know what's going on there!
> 
> Back off and leave it alone! *


No need to back off. I just made an observation and had an evil thought and that's all. Next time I will keep it to myself.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Well, if you live in West Virginia, most likely the above is cheating ...


Happy Birthday Uncle Dad

55


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Thound said:


> No need to back off. I just made an observation and had an evil thought and that's all. Next time I will keep it to myself.


Well, your evil thought amused me at least. So I thank you for sharing it! :smile2:


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

WorkingWife said:


> As a young - an naive - woman I was driving cross country once. My car had been acting up. It was extremely hot and I didn't have AC and I was in a sun dress driving with one foot out the window (it seemed comfortable at the time).
> 
> Some trucker honked his horn at me. Since my car had been acting up I assumed there was something wrong, like smoke coming out the back, and he wanted to get my attention. So I pulled over into a rest stop and he did too. I walked up to his truck and he was all glassy eyed and leering at me.
> 
> ...


Most people don't realize that a trucker can look right down into your vehicle as they pass. They also run the same routes over and over, so they get to know each other over the radio. 

The one who honked thought you were advertising your goods with your foot out the window and the dress pulled up to who knows where. He probably jumped on the CB and let all the others in the area know what he intended to do.

So yeah, it may have been something like you describe.


----------

